# New Horowitz release



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Anyne heard these? Apparently unreleased and unedited.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Vladimir-Horowitz-Unreleased-Recordings-1966-1983/dp/B00RKSTMCC

Any thoughts?


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Seems very interesting but that tracklist needs a lot of improvement (which concert, who is the composer (easy to recognize but still) and sometimes the specific number of the piece is missing).

edit: Ah you changed the link, better now.


----------



## Bayreuth (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm always suspicious about these kinds of albums. Let me explain. I don't believe that SONY would have kept unreleased these performances for 30 years if they truly believed that they were pure gold. Whenever I see these editions, which are usually published years after the dates of the performances or the peak of the performer's talent (or, even worse, like in this case, years after the death of the performer), the word that inevitably comes to mind is "Leftovers". The only thing I see in these publications is commercial profit; best case, maybe a label trying to put an artist back where they think he/she belongs. But that's it. And the number of CDs... 50?? That is A LOT. In 50 unedited Horowitz's CDs there must be great deal of awesomeness, yes, but I'm pretty sure that it will come with its fair share of forgettable performances. When you put together that with the 150$ that they ask for it, it makes a clear no-go for me.

Just my opinion


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

There were other live recordings of Horowitz made from this time that were released. Probably these Concerts were not because they didn't want to flood the market at the time.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

The link that comes up for me is nearly devoid of details. Zooming in on the photos brings out a lot of "Sunday afternoon, 4PM" listings. Maybe these are radio 'checks'?


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I heard excerpts on bbc cd review yesterday. There is some tremendous playing but also lots of wrong notes!


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2015)

DavidA said:


> I heard excerpts on bbc cd review yesterday. There is some tremendous playing but also lots of wrong notes!


Yours seems to be a common reaction to this set.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

50 CDs, I'm astonished by this astonishing thing. I can only guess that Sony taped duplicate concerts around the same times, and chose the best for their original releases. IOW this is cutting room floor stuff. Still, couldn't be too bad, comparing to many hacks. 

Later edit: press release, etc.

http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...eased-live-recordings-19661983-300160544.html

http://www.artsjournal.com/uq/2015/10/the-real-vladimir-horowitz.html

http://keimform.de/2012/the-unissued-recordings-of-horowitz/


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Ukko said:


> The link that comes up for me is nearly devoid of details. Zooming in on the photos brings out a lot of "Sunday afternoon, 4PM" listings. Maybe these are radio 'checks'?


Horowitz played all his Concerts at that time


----------

